# New Toy



## Geo (Oct 17, 2015)

Before anyone gets the wrong idea, I understand this is not for day to day refining. I bought a power supply from Ebay that I found pretty cheap. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15V1A-Precision-Variable-DC-Power-Supply-Clip-Cable-Digital-Adjustable-Lab-Grade-/390681828322

15v 1 amp is great for doing experiments. I watch a lot of nurdrage videos and wanted to try some of the experiments he shows. For $25.90, I couldn't go wrong. I had in mind to build my own but until I see one built, I'm not sure I could make it work. So I jumped on Ebay determined to buy one if I had to spend a hundred or more. Since most of the experiments use milliamps, this thing seemed perfect.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice price but it's lacking one very useful part, current limiter.

For just a bit more you could have gotten this one for example.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30V-2A-Variable-DC-Power-Supply-Precision-Adjustable-Digital-Regulated-Lab-Grade/301721764606

With current limiter you can set a target current for a cell (constant current density) and the supply would automatically lower the voltage as the current tries to rise when the distance between electrodes goes down. (From growth of the crystals).
With that supply you need to keep a closer look so the current doesn't rush away and blows a fuse.

But it's totally adequate for running some simple experiments. Have fun! 8) 

Göran


----------



## Geo (Oct 17, 2015)

I saw that it has short circuit protection. If it blows a fuse, I will just keep some handy. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 17, 2015)

Didn't see that first, short circuit protection means that your fuse is safe but you can't adjust the maximum current. Still, a lot of gear for no money. You could make a beaker size sulfuric cell. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## resabed01 (Oct 17, 2015)

Good choice for a inexpensive starter power supply and I'm sure you'll find it useful. I have a 24v 1A regulated adjustable supply I've had on my bench since I was a kid and still use it today. After working with it for a while you'll see it's limitations and will want MORE POWER. lol


----------

